# standing gangsta



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

atlas at 5 3/4 months


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Awe very intense looking cutie pie


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Awwww, he is soooo gorgeous, I love his ears. I also love all that white on his chest, very hansome.


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

thank u.his paws are all white tip as well


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

handsome fella!!!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

atlas is one big boy at almost 6 months, his coat looks awsome and shiny.Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

ya he is 59 pounds as of yesterday.not concerned with the weight just want to keep him healthy


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Handsome Boy!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

good lookin boy....how is he bred?


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

by a male and female.hahaa thats bout all i know.and i didnt pay 1,000 or 2,000 for a fat pitbull like some people(gotti, razor).but its like people u just never know what ur gonna get


----------



## kidderkennels (Feb 17, 2009)

Whoa...he is gonna be a big boy...love his color too


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

ya ur tellin me.he was 61 pounds today and im cutting his food back.he is lean for a puppy,but he is putting on weight like a fat kid eating cookies and cake.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

He looks great. Nice coloring...


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

can anybody tell me how to measure his height


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I BELIEVE you measure to the top of the shoulder.


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

i measured to the top of his shoulder muscle and he was 20 inches. does that sound right


----------



## Kingston83 (Feb 20, 2009)

nice. Atlas was one of my favorite names.


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks.i call him atty most of the time


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Such a purdy boy!


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

he is 61 pounds rgt now at 6 months.what do u think he will top out at?


----------

